

Advice for amateur mathematicians on writing and publishing papers - hhm
http://research.microsoft.com/~cohn/Thoughts/advice.html

======
aggieben
This is good general advice for anyone with even a remote interest in writing
academic papers (or even just good technical papers).

I just finished teaching a graduate course in computer architecture, and I was
shocked at how unprepared they were in this regard. I literally had a student,
after submitting a straight-up copy&paste of an ACM-published paper as his own
(read: plagiarism), whine "but I've never had to write a technical paper
before!". I had others, after having a week to work on an assignment, come to
be the day before it's due asking "I can't find any papers.".

These are _graduate_ students. Holy crap. I wish I'd thought to write a brief
thing like this and stapled it to the back of my syllabus.

~~~
neilc
At which school? In my experience, the quality of graduate students varies
even more widely than the quality of undergrads, and is more closely
correlated to the quality of the school.

~~~
aggieben
I'd rather not malign the school. Let's just say they're overrun by
populations of students that are underqualified - a condition I think is
common among schools not in the "top tier".

